# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Ditaret e Parianit

## Brari

kush deshiron te interesohet tek gazeta Shekulli e ti postoje ketu ditaret e gjeneral Parianit.


-------

Pjesa e dytë e dëshmive të ish-mëkëmbësit të Viktor Emanuelit në Shqipëri. 

Çfarë ka shkruar Alberto Pariani për Mehdi Frashërin dhe protagonistët shqiptarë kundër Italisë fashiste në vitin 1943?

Nga ditari i një gjenerali fashist në Shqipëri


Belina Budini

Alberto Pariani 

TIRANË – Këto shënime të Alberto Parianit, të shkruara në Shqipëri më shumë se 50 vjet përpara, në kohëra të stuhishme, zbardhin karakteristikat e protagonistëve shqiptarë të luftës antifashiste nën optikën e Romës asokohe. Por jo vetëm kaq. Janë edhe një burim alternativ informacioni për vetë historianët, pasi ditari i këtij gjenerali, ka vetëm pak kohë që ka mbërritur nga Arkiva e Veronës në atë të Tiranës. Pas përshkrimeve të Alberto Parianit të botuara në rubrikën ‘dossier’ javën e shkuar, për Rexhep Jellën, të cilin e përshkruan si të hapur për kolaboracion, për Shefqet Vërlacin që e quan shumë të hidhur kundër Jakomonit dhe fashizmit, për Hysni Kapon që e përshkruan si shumë të vendosur dhe kapobandë, për Cen Elezin të cilin e përshkruan më gjatë si kapobandë e Dibrës, të cilin një herë e një kohë shprehet se e ka patur mik ndërsa tani (në 1943) nuk e di më, për Nuredin Bej Vlorën të cilin e përshkruan si nacionalist ekstremist, për Myslim Pezën që e cilëson kapobandë të Pezës, për Mustafa Gjinishin të cilin e përshkruan si kapoja i komunistëve shqiptarë në bandën e Myslim Pezës, për Maliq Bushatin për të cilin thotë se është i dhënë shumë pas grave dhe megjithatë inteligjent, sot do të publikojmë në vijim përshkrimet për një grup protagonistësh të tjerë shqiptarë të luftës antifashiste. Duke filluar me Mehdi bej Frashërin, i cili është një nga personazhet të cilëve Pariani u rikthehet dy herë në bllokun e tij të shënimeve, duke i plotësuar të dhënat e para me të reja. Mëkëmbësi i Viktor Emanuelit e përshkruan këtë figurë shqiptare si nacionalist ekstremist dhe i ndershëm, si anti-italian të shpallur. Në këtë pjesë të dytë të shkëputur nga ditari italisht i Parianit, jepen cilësime ose përkufizime të shkurtra edhe për mjaft figura të tjera si për Suad Asllanin për të cilin si dhe shumë figura të tjera antifashiste dhe atdhetare, ai e quan nacionalist ekstremist, por edhe si anglofil. Po kështu, nacionalist ekstrem e quan edhe Mithat Frashërin alias Lumo Skëndon. Ky është përkufizimi edhe për Ali Këlcyrën që e përshkruan si njeri që i shpall hapur idetë e tij dhe për këtë shkak shpesh përndiqet, madje edhe në Paris e Vjenë. Për Muhamet Hoxhën që duket se është i biri ose një i afërm i familjes së Qazim Hoxhës (babait të këngëtares italiane me origjinë shqiptare, Ana Oxa) shkruan: anti italian dhe pro anglez. Flet për arrestimin nga kuestura të Qazim Prodanit, për Sabaudin Toton si mik të Mehdi Frashërit dhe organizator bandash të armatosura rebele, për Skënder Muçon që sipas Parianit mund të përpunohet, për kabonda të tjera krahinore si dhe për Bazin e Canit siç shkruan Pariani dhe që në fakt është Abaz Kupi, si zogist, etj.. Pjesën tjetër të protagonistëve që figurojnë në ditarin e ish-gjeneral Alberto Parianit do ta botojmë në rubrikën e radhës “Dossier”. 


Për Mehdi bej Frashërin

Nacionalist ekstremist, ka ide ekstreme, megjithatë i ndershëm – qëndrim në Itali. - Në një faqe tjetër të të njëjtit ditar të Parianit për Mehdi Frashërin shkruhet: - organizator i një lëvizjeje që ndër të tjera ka për qëllim edhe të shkëpusë funksionarët shtetërorë nga mbretëria. – I bindur se ne do ta humbim luftën - ka qëndrim të mirë ndaj Anglisë dhe është për marrjen e armëve kundër ushtrisë pushtuese. Mbështetet nga të rinjtë nacionalistë që pranojnë bashkëpunimin me organizatat komuniste. Predikon rezistencën pasive pa e përjashtuar mundësine e ndërtimit të bandave për revolta të armatosura. Mehdi bej Frashëri ka një organizatë të vetën edhe në Romë, hotel de Gasperis (rruga Collina).


Për Suad Asllanin
Nacionalist ekstremist – ka qëndruar në Itali. I biri i Markanit dhe Fatimes, i lindur në Nepravishtë (Gjirokastër), banor i Tiranës, aktualisht i emigruar me dëshirë në Firence. Eksponent i partisë nacionaliste, anglofil. I vëllai: Fuad, i lindur në Nepravishtë më 24.09.1897 është banor i Tiranës në rrugën ‘Hoxha Tahsim’. Ka qenë deputet dhe ministër i punëve të jashtme gjatë vitit 1936 në qeverinë e Mehdi Frashërit deri në 1937. 


Për Mithat Frashërin
(Lumo Skëndo)
Nacionalist estremist

Për Ali Këlcyrën 
Nacionalist ekstremist, – i arratisur gjatë periudhës zogiste, – antagonist me politikën italiane të ndjekur deri më tani – deklarohet italofil për një politikë kolaboracioni që do të përmbushë idenë e plotë të pavarësisë së Shqipërisë. Ishte në Paris dhe në Vjenë, ku pothuajse gjithnjë është persekutuar për shprehjen dhe shpalljen e ideve të tij hapur.


Për Muhamet Hoxhën
I biri i Qazimit – i emigruar me dëshirë në Firence, anti-italian dhe anglofil. Mik i Mehdi Frashërit.

Për Qazim Prodanin
I biri i Hasimes dhe Zalos (? nuk lexohet qartë). I lindur në Kolonjë (?) më 19.07.1899, me qëndrim aktual në Tiranë, në rrugën e Tafajve. Ish-drejtor administrativ i Shëndetit Publik të Tiranës. Më 22/07/1942 i arrestuar nga Kuestura e Tiranës dhe tashmë i emigruar në Parmë. Mik i Mehdi Bej Frashërit. 

Për Selaudin Toton
I emigruar – i bashkuar me Mehdi Frashërin që është organizatori i vërtetë i bandave...

Për Skënder Muçon
Kapobandë në Gjirokastër – shfaq tendenca pajtuese dhe duket se mund të trajtohet.

Për Hysni Alushin
Kapobandë pranë Gjirokastrës

Për Muharrem Bajraktarin
Kapo i zonës së Kukësit (Lurë gjithashtu) – mik i disa dibranëve (Cen Elezi). Në kundërshti me Marka Gjonin. 
Ora 19: I afërt me Cen Elezin – Ka marrëdhënie të mira me dibranët, përkundrazi më pak me mirditorët. Bën pjesë në një grup kapobandash që formojnë të ashtuquajturin këshill nacional çlirimtar që ka për organ një gazetushkë të titulluar “Bashkimi”. – 

Për Hysni Demën
Ora 19: - Familje dibrane me influencë, mik i Fiqiri Dinos dhe Cen Elezit. Tashmë zyrtar në ushtri. –

Për Fiqiri Dinen
-Dibran. Tashmë i rreshtuar në Ushtri.
-Ish-ministër - anti italian-
-Është kapo i një grupi familjesh: Shemsi Hafibi, Haqif Lleshi dhe ndoshta Hysni Dema nga Homeshi – që tani është bashkuar me grupin e Cen Elezit, Myftar Kaloshit, Ali Maliqit, Faik Shën… – Ata kërkojnë t’i bashkojnë të gjithë dibranët në një “besë” (shqip në origjinal).

Për Bazin e Canit (Abaz Kupin)
Kapobandë e zonës rreth Krujës - zogist – ka mbetur gjithnjë i qetë. – Bën pjesë në organizatën e quajtur Këshilli Nacional Çlirimtar që ka për organ “Bashkimin”.

Për Riza Cerovën 
Kapobandë e Skraparit. Bën pjesë në këshillin nacional çlirimtar që ka për organ gazetushkën “Bashkimi”. 

Shënim
Burimi: Nga ditari dorëshkrim i gjeneral Parianit, Mëkëmbës i Përgjithshëm i Viktor Emanuelit në Shqipëri në vitin 1943. Botohet sipas tekstit italisht që ruhet në Arkivin Qendror Shtetëror në Tiranë. Ky ditar dhe dokumentet i janë dhuruar pikërisht këto ditë AQSH në kuadër të bashkëpunimit me Universitetin “San Pio V”- Romë dhe institucione të tjera partnere në Itali. Origjinali ruhet në “Biblioteca Civica” të Veronës. Teksti botohet për herë të parë. Botimi i tij mund të ndihmojë historianët dhe studiuesit për të saktësuar vendin e këtyre figurave duke marrë në konsideratë faktin e rëndësishëm se ç’përfaqësonin ato për Romën, në kushtet kur dy aleancat e fuqishme ndërkombëtare dhe dy grupimet e mëdha politike në Shqipëri ishin shpallur me kohë publikisht.


Informacione

Ky ditar është mbajtur nga marsi në shtator të vitit 1943 në Shqipëri, kur Alberto Pariani mbante titullin e mëkëmbësit të mbretit.

Origjinali i këtij dokumenti të panjohur arkivor në Shqipëri, ruhet në “Biblioteca Civica” të Veronës dhe një kopje e tij ka mbërritur në arkivën shqiptare.

Në Tiranë ka patur një rrugë me emrin “Gjeneral Alberto Pariani” qysh në kohën e Mbretit Zog, sot rruga ‘Fortuzi’.

Nga viti 1933 deri në 1934 ka qenë kreu i Misionit ushtarak italian në Shqipëri në kohën e Mbretit Zog.

Rikthehet në Shqipëri si gjeneral në krye të misionit ushtarak në 1943, vit gjatë të cilit kreu funksionin e mëkëmbësit të mbretit, Viktor Emanuelit.




17/05/2004

nga shekulli.....

----------

